# jota voi täydentää useampia pieniä toimijoita



## Gavril

Taas esimerkki ilmiöstä, josta en voi sanoa olevani perillä:



> Pankit vaativat yleisesti tuulivoiman hankekehittäjiltä, että yli 80% kapasiteetista on myyty ennen kuin hankkeet saavat rahoituksen. [...] Hankkeet vaativat siis ison toimijan sitoutumista, jota voi täydentää useampia pieniä toimijoita.



Miksi arvelette, että on kirjoitettu _"useampia pieniä toimijoita"_ eikä _"useammat pienet toimijat"_?

Jos olisi kirjoitettu _"jota voivat täydentää useammat pienet toimijat"_, niin miten ymmärryksenne tästä lauseesta eroaisi yllä olevasta?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

Periaatteessa partitiivi on epämääräisempi ilmaus, mutta kun kyseisessä esimerkissä on sellaisia sanoja kuin "voi" ja "useampia", niin se on joka tapauksessa jo hyvin epämääräinen. Siksi en näe hirveätä eroa alkuperäisen ja esittämäsi vaihtoehdon välillä tässä nimenomaisessa tapauksessa. Ehkä sen verran, että nominatiivilla ilmaistuna tulee vahvemmin se käsitys, että pieniä toimijoita ainakin on olemassa.


----------



## DrWatson

Partitiivisubjekti on nähdäkseni tässä tapauksessa yleiskielen normien vastainen. Vrt. seuraavaan esimerkkiin (lähde: Finn Lectura):


> d) _Ehdokasta tukee *monia talouselämän vaikuttajia*._  – Partitiivisubjekti ei tunnu sopivalta, koska predikaatti _tukee_ on  transitiivinen ja ilmaisee sillä tavalla aktiivista ja yksilöllistä tekemistä, että lausetta ei voi käsittää eksistentiaalilauseeksi.


 Löytämässäsi lauseessa oleva verbi _täydentää _on transitiivinen eikä hahmotu eksistentiaalisena, joten subjektin olisi oltava nominatiivissa. Partitiivisubjektin liikakäyttöä tosin tapaa aina silloin tällöin, eli vastaavanlainen kielenkäyttö ei ole mitenkään erityisen harvinaista.

Muutenkin virke on mielestäni epäselvä: täydentävätkö pienet toimijat ison toimijan sitoutumista vai hanketta? Miten sitoutumista voi täydentää? Kysyisin tässä kohdin alkuperäiseltä kirjoittajalta tarkemmin, mitä on tarkoitettu.


----------

